# 흔해빠진...



## vientito

well first encounter with this term was in a movie.. I get that it means something very common (garden variety type)- so common that it is almost vulgar in taste

but yesterday I was asking a korean friend.  he gave me something totally different for the phrase

그 물건은 흔해 빠졌다

he said that the sentence meant  it is out of fashion

I decided to look it up in naver.  There's a term of which they group these two together 

    [형용사] 흔해빠진, 보통(종류)의

I am wondering how come something that falls out of fashion could as well be very common ( it should be exactly the opposite!)


----------



## Rance

*흔하다*중요 
[형용사] 보통보다 더 자주 있거나 일어나서 쉽게 접할 수 있다.
유의어 :비일비재하다, 숱하다, 잦다3


*빠지다*2[빠ː지다]적당히중요 
[보조형용사] 앞말의 성질이나 상태가 아주 심한 것을 못마땅하게 여김을 나타내는 말.


When someone uses 흔해 빠지다, the speaker is usually unhappy on something being too common, or widespread.
As of you pointed out, out of fashion means a fashion which nobody follows.
Hence I agree that it doesn't mean out of fashion, but definitely you aren't going to lead the trend by following the trend.
When used in fashion, it implies that it's too common to have COOL factor.
And that's probably what your friend was referring to.


Likewise you can also say "그 유행은 흔해 빠졌어"


----------



## vientito

Ah thanks... yet another aspect of 빠지다 that functions as an auxiliary adjective.  Good to know that!


----------



## youngbuts

I think it could be helpful that you would look up the follwing words such as 헐다(a verb and an adjective: 집을 헐다/ 입술이 헐다), 헌(것),할아버지, 할머니, 헐겁다, 흐물흐물, 흐느적흐느적..... They are all including 'ㅎ' in the first syllable and implies a common connotation, which could refer to as being old or not being fitting or neat. Of course, though every words containing 'ㅎ' don't work like that, but many of them do as above, especailly when they etymologically come from original Korean words, not Chinese charaters and come with negative Korean vowels. (I guess you would indentify the difference of word origins because your first language is Chinese.)

Anyway, 흔하다 is not just 'common', but something too common, or  something middle between common and stale, _trite, or worn-out. When I look up in my English dictionary, trite seems to have the most simmilar connotation with 흔하다 though I don't know well about the word's usage in English.

As for 빠지다, you probably know its meaning as a verb as in 우물에 빠지다(one *fall into *a well), 사랑에 빠지다, 살이 빠지다 (probably in Koreans' brains, the flesh or the fat *falls down *out of the body.)   When it works as a kind of help verbs(I mean 보조용언), to me it keep that kind of connotation. I mean... If we fall into something or somewhere like a big hole or a digged trap, the state would be something extreme. 

So, -빠지다 seems to give me a meaning of 'going into the extreme' or 'being felled down to the bottom of the extreme'. Especailly it add the feeling to words, when it get along with certain adjectives. For example, 약아 빠지다, 못되 빠지다. 멍청해 빠지다, 이뻐 빠지다(? I'm not sure we use it commonly, anyway) 착해 빠지다.(착해빠지다 has a ironic meanig. It is too long story. I think you can ask your friend.) They all imply a cerain trait of an adjective goes far or too far to be acceptable in social common sense. 

So now you can combine  흔하다 and -빠지다.... 흔해 +빠지다=? , and I wish you could get what you was wondering.


P.S. Now, I have been pretty sure the combination of 본용언 and 보조용언 in Korean would drive you crazy because It is not easy that as a Korean I explain the feeling.^^   
_


----------



## bonbon2023

그 물건은 흔해 빠졌다.
그 물건은(주어)/ 흔해 빠졌다(서술어). analysed by parts of sentence
그(관형사), 물건(명사), 은(조사)/ 흔해(형용사), 빠졌다.(형용사) analysed by nine parts of speech(word-class)
> 흔해(본용언), 빠졌다.(보조 형용사)


If we examine whether A.그 물건은 흔해 빠졌다. can make sense only with 보조형용사 '빠졌다'.
그 물건은 흔하다.(o) cf. 그 물건은 빠졌다.(x)
The sentence on the right can't make sense because the left sentence belongs to the lexical meaning of sentence A , whereas the right sentence doesn't
보조용언 '빠졌다' adds grammatical meaning to 본용언, and can't stand alone itself or its self-reliance is too weak.

I assume you will understand the following.

그것은(the subject)/ 흔해 빠진(관형어)/ 물건이다(서술어). analysed by parts of sentence)
그것(대명사), 은(조사)/ 흔해(형용사), 빠진(형용사)/ 물건(명사), 이다(조사). analysed by nine parts of speech


----------

